# Formação Curiosa - Planície Abissal da Madeira



## JosePM (9 Abr 2018 às 01:16)

Deparei-me com esta "formação" enquanto andava a varrer por curiosidade os mapas. Não tenho qualquer experiência ou conhecimento científico que me permitam separar uma banalidade de algo concreto, daí inscrever-me no fórum e partilhar convosco esta imagem. Existe de certa forma algum rigor geométrico/ortogonalidade que no mínimo é caricata e dada a dimensão é algo interessante.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Abr 2018 às 02:30)

JosePM disse:


> Deparei-me com esta "formação" enquanto andava a varrer por curiosidade os mapas. Não tenho qualquer experiência ou conhecimento científico que me permitam separar uma banalidade de algo concreto, daí inscrever-me no fórum e partilhar convosco esta imagem. Existe de certa forma algum rigor geométrico/ortogonalidade que no mínimo é caricata e dada a dimensão é algo interessante.



Bem-vindo ao fórum 
Bem, há uns anos quando era criança também me deparei com isso ao navegar pelo Google Earth. Fiz algumas pesquisas na altura e sinceramente agora não me lembro se encontrei a resposta para isso, só me vem à cabeça a hipótese da perdida "Atlântida" 
Se alguém aqui no fórum nos puder esclarecer (a mim provavelmente recordar) acerca deste "desenho", agradecia


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2018 às 03:12)

Julgo que a explicação que li algures é de que trata-se de defeitos na junção das sucessivas imagens de radar do varrimento por satélite.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Abr 2018 às 23:23)

StormRic disse:


> Julgo que a explicação que li algures é de que trata-se de defeitos na junção das sucessivas imagens de radar do varrimento por satélite.



Agora que me lembro, também havia a história dos rastos de navios..


----------

